# GIPO Move on boot



## big donut708 (Jun 14, 2006)

Well this here is a program that has gotten me out of tight spots multiple times.

I'm guessing most people here have gotten one of those errors that says that you don't have permission to delete files like .sys and they won't even delete when you go throught cmd prompt.

I found this program made by gibin software called move on boot and it will delete or move the files you select on boot (hence the name) before windows can block them.

Check it out at http://www.gibinsoft.net/gipoutils/

This may sound pretty elementery but try not to delete files vital for windows operation.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have that program but there is a better one but I have 98 so can't use it.

Unlocker does even more.

http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/


----------

